# "Lite Catch" delivers a special birthday present!



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

WayneO's sons birthday was today. he was asked what he wanted for his birthday, and his reply was to catch his first cobia. well, that is a high order! any of you know how cobia fishing is, there is no guarantee that you will see a fish let alone catch one. well after changing the gear shift cables in the tower we were on our way. i'll let WayneO fill in the details. i have Green Egg cobia to cook right now! i'll give a hint, Ross caught the only 2 cobia we saw. one was 32 pounds and the other was 43. oh and by the way the first was on a live eel and the second was on a WILLIE JOE jig!!
Tight lines guys and gals!!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome! You guys put in the time and you deserve every bit of your success.



And, btw, thanks Wayne for the rigger removal help!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrat's to WayneO's son!!!:clap....man you guys are on fire ....a couple real studs you've got already...:bowdown:clap


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Good deal,congrats Ross on 2 nice fish. What are his standing in the junior angler catagory? Man,Team Litecatch is tearin it up this year:bowdown


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

well as of 6pm, we were 1st place biggest fish, first place top boat and first place JR. angler. but that can change at the drop of a hat!! many, many good anglers out there!


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

You all are make'n me sick!!! Nice job Scott and crew. I have been practicing my pully skills and unzipping koozies and dipping my hand in ice cubes all weekend. I'm very happy for you all.:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:clap:clap

Maybe this year I can be promoted to cabin boy.

But beer bitch is still ok with me.

Once again Congrats!!!:letsdrink


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

AWESOME!!!!!!!! Congrats on putting up a couple of real good fish Scott and the rest of the crew....but most importantly congrats to the new cobe killer!!!!!!!


----------



## gamccp (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrads to team LiteCatch, especially Ross (happy birthday), on another fine catch.

Scott, I don't know if it was the george forman or Rhonda's special touch, but the Cobia was

great. Thanks and looking forward to tuesday's report.


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

You guys are Red Hot!

Congrat's again on your continued success.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job Ross ... and happy birthday... what a way to celebrate.. Scott and Wayne how bout sharin some of that mojo with the rest of us.. 

rich


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

glad to see you and Wayne stopped hoggin' all the fish..........

Congrats Ross and Happy Birthday!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

we haven't let Wayne catch one yet! he is foaming at the mouth!!


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats to you guys-keep it up:bowdown


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man that is great way to go guys, and congrats Ross.:clap


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like the Wed night get together will be grilled cobia courtesy of team Lite Catch. :hungryoke Great job!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job Ross!!!!!:toast


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Clay, where is my gangster cd??


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Cograts on the fish


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats a TRUE "Hallmark" moment that can't be bought in the store.:letsparty:letsparty What a Catch and Happy BirthDay Ross!!!


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrat on your 1st AND 2nd Cobe!!!! :bowdown


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

good deal!!!

Mike


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats Ross!! NICE cobia!! Happy Birthday... BTW!!


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job to all involved!!!

:bowdown:clap


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Great catch! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Ross and nice job on the fish!


----------

